# 2010 Toyota Prius Three



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I am looking at buying a 2010 Toyota Prius three with 113k miles. Anyone on here have a 2010? If so, I had a few questions. 

Are they still getting 40+ MPG?
Any know problems with this year?
Are the oil changes easy to do yourself?
Is there any major preventative mantaince recommended at this milage?
$9k a fair price? 1 owner carfax.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Are they still getting 40+ MPG?
> $9k a fair price?


The 2010 should be getting around 40-44 mpg.
9K sounds a little high. 8K sounds like a better starting point.


----------



## InCredit (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm getting 46.6mpg here in Michigan in very cold weather. I paid $6400 for my 2010 with 116,000 (bought it in Cleveland OH).

This is my 5th Prius and I usually sell them at 200,000. Have not had any mechanical problems. I change the oil myself but the first time takes a little longer as you have to remove the bottom cover. You might need the tool to remove the oil filter cover, I use one.

Changing the coolant (engine and inverter) is required! Or you might blow the head gasket, lol.
Changing the spark plugs is a bit of a pain since you need to remove the entire windshield wiper assembly. 
Brake pads only need changing about every 100,000 miles.
Transmission fluid is easy to change as it is just a drain and fill.
Air filter is easy....All parts are cheap at RockAuto.com

The car has had many recalls...headlights going out, airbag recalls, software updates, brake booster, EGR...so make sure you go to a dealer and get that stuff taken care of.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> 9K sounds a little high. 8K sounds like a better starting point.


Sticker on it is $11,900. I think I've got them as low as I can at 8700+ tax. It has brand new tires, CA registration paid until Dec 2019, and fresh oil.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

2010 Toyota Prii engines are notorious for burning massive amounts of oil. Whatever they tell you, it's not normal to burn 2 or 3 quart of oil. Do cars do it? All the time, but they shouldn't. Either way, excessive oil burning can lead to cat plugged, rings wearing out quicker, or head valves worn out. I avoid the 2010 models like the plague. Here is a great site for looking up most vehicles and their problems. Seems to me the most solid Prii are the 2005-2009. I've owned only one and for the 2008 it went a good 350k miles until battery went Caput.

https://www.carcomplaints.com/


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Mine is getting 51 mpg, I drive 70-80mph on the freeway and my mileage suffers, in the city and sub speed limit I can get 54+. My average for the past 9900+ miles is 51.1 MPG. I have not had any issues with this car, I added bluetooth with a $15 adapter. Car is left running while parked in the summer to keep it cool, left running in winter to keep it warm. This is my 2nd 2010, I have heard of the oil problems, but not experienced them. I go synthetic every 10k miles and buy used tires for $40-50 mounted when needed.







Mine was purchased in June 2018 with 16K miles for $10,900 clean, but scraped and damaged bumpers from the 97 year old that was driving it. I have all records.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> 2010 Toyota Prii engines are notorious for burning massive amounts of oil.


Thanks for the advice, I'm on my way to pick up a 2011, one owner, clean carfax, 75k miles, new tires, registration good until Oct 2019, 2 key fobs, tinted windows, back up camera, bluetooth. It's about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'm on my way to pick up a 2011, one owner, clean carfax, 75k miles, new tires, registration good until Oct 2019, 2 key fobs, tinted windows, back up camera, bluetooth. It's about a 3 hour drive.


 What was the price, maybe I'll sell mine when I hit 75k, mine is a II though.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> 2010 Toyota Prii engines are notorious for burning massive amounts of oil. Whatever they tell you, it's not normal to burn 2 or 3 quart of oil. Do cars do it? All the time, but they shouldn't. Either way, excessive oil burning can lead to cat plugged, rings wearing out quicker, or head valves worn out. I avoid the 2010 models like the plague. Here is a great site for looking up most vehicles and their problems. Seems to me the most solid Prii are the 2005-2009. I've owned only one and for the 2008 it went a good 350k miles until battery went Caput.
> 
> https://www.carcomplaints.com/


I have a 2010 with no oil issues. Using 0-20w synthetic. 130k miles
Level 4 (heated Leatherette seats!! and wrapped steering wheel)
Maybe I got a good one or
I have a real light foot

https://mobiloil.com/en/viscosity/0w-20


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Bbonez said:


> I am looking at buying a 2010 Toyota Prius three with 113k miles. Anyone on here have a 2010? If so, I had a few questions.
> 
> Are they still getting 40+ MPG?
> Any know problems with this year?
> ...


I've got a 2010 with over 150k miles. Most of the time I get about 46-47 mpg. Occasionally I'll do a tank over 50mpg (I reset the mileage on every fillup to track).

No problems that I'm aware of or have encountered.

I don't do my own oil changes, sorry 

Just standard ongoing maint. Make friends with a quality mechanic and you'll never have to worry.

You could probably talk them down to $7,500 or $8k tbh. Wouldn't be hard to find one from a local dealer at 9k, so private sale should be lower.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> What was the price, maybe I'll sell mine when I hit 75k, mine is a II though.


$10,800



Droosk said:


> Most of the time I get about 46-47 mpg. Occasionally I'll do a tank over 50mpg (I reset the mileage on every fillup to track).


I averaged 49.9 MPG on the 150 mile trip home @ 67 MPH average.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a 2010. Love em! Uber made me trade in my '08 for this one. Summer, I get 44 MPG and around 41ish in the winter or rain. Mine burns about a qt every 1,500 miles.

I'll never buy another kind of car unless some super deal or thing comes my way.

Did you get your '11 yet?

Looked it up a while back. Most folks get slightly better MPG then me at 45 MPG.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Did you get your '11 yet?


Yes, the computer said I got 49.9 MPG on the way home (was about 52 until I hit a big hill). I filled the tank up yesterday and only put 80 on the tank so far, when I fill it up again I will get an actual MPG.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Very cool. What are your impressions? One thing I really like about them is it's almost soothing to drive. Going down a country road and all's ya can hear is wind and tires.

LoL, did ya panic at a red light yet when you stop and it's dead silent?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I just had the worst mileage since I have owned my prius. I had long trips yesterday, mostly interstate and speeds 75-80 mph. Ignoring the computer that said 49mpg, I calculated mileage at 45mpg. I usually spend a lot more time in the city and hit 50mpg. Gas at $2.02 today made that pain go away fast. Trip was 85 miles and had a $32 tip added, so I'll do those anyday.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> I am looking at buying a 2010 Toyota Prius three with 113k miles. Anyone on here have a 2010? If so, I had a few questions.
> 
> Are they still getting 40+ MPG?
> Any know problems with this year?
> ...


100k mile service I hear is major service and costly, use this in your negotiations. Call your dealer for pricing. FYI Certain Toyota engines have "oil consumption" issues and I've read 2010 is no different.

My friends RAV 4 2005-2007 (?) and 2007 Camry has this issue and Toyota did in fact offer to 1. check your engines oil consumption 2. offer repairs for free if consumption was above normal.

In the case of the rav4, he was able to get a letter for Toyota and avail of a rebuilt engine for free after excessive oil consumption was verified.. In the case of the 2007 Camry, she had recently moved and never got the letter. By the time I found out about it? The offer for repairs from Toyota has expired in 2017. Bummer.

From what I read, 2009 is good. 2010 has oil issues. 2011 complaints drop down and 2012 looks excellent.


----------

